# most powerful daemonic entity?



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

based on your reading of the fluff, who/what do you think is the most powerful daemonic entity (either greater daemon, daemon prince, or whatever you can think of)?

I know there is no definitive answer, but just for fun

is it Skarbrand, Fateweaver (i.e. one of the exceptionally powerful greater daemons in the codex)? 

is it Ghargatuloth from the Grey Knights novels, Ka'Bandha (the bloodthirster who defeated Sanguinius in their first fight), M'Kachen, or one of the other daemon characters from a novel?

perhaps one of the daemon primarchs?

finally, as far as I know, the average greater daemon is more powerful than the average daemon prince, how about an exceptional daemon prince vs. an exceptional greater daemon, for instance Angron vs. Skarbrand, Fateweaver vs. Magnus


----------



## BrotherArcadius (Jan 3, 2011)

I def gotta say Skarbrand the Exiled One, any bloodthirster that could strike Khorne himself is badass. If not him then Khornes favorite champion An'ggrath the Unbound.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

BrotherArcadius said:


> I def gotta say Skarbrand the Exiled One, any bloodthirster that could strike Khorne himself is badass. If not him then Khornes favorite champion An'ggrath the Unbound.


I agree, he is pretty awesome. Putting a chip in Khorne's armor is like David and Goliath:laugh:
But a lot of people think that when the Primarchs became Daemon princes, they actually became weaker. Like when Angron was in this one fight, they had to constantly keep protecting their worship monuments so he could stay there, or so I've heard on this forum.

But isn't An'ggrath the Unbound now Khorne's favored Bloodthirster? 
Oh and Kairos is pretty awesome too from what I know of him.


----------



## DeathGuardGarro (Nov 8, 2010)

I wish they were more to read into the Deamon Primarchs and there battles.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

DeathGuardGarro said:


> I wish they were more to read into the Deamon Primarchs and there battles.


I wish there was a book that was all centered around daemons in the warp. That would be cool


----------



## BlackGuard (Sep 10, 2010)

An interesting book, which I would dub "The Great Game Chronicles" would have the Daemon Primarchs battling one another and other Chaos Lords in the Eye of Terror/Maelstrom for the favour of their patron god(s). Now that would be a series to rival the Horus Heresy.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Androxine Vortex said:


> I wish there was a book that was all centered around daemons in the warp. That would be cool


I do believe the novel _Daemon World_ by Ben Counter is exactly that.

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Daemon_World_(Novel)


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Don't read it its a trap. Also it only really has khorante daemons, and they appear late into the story, and kinda ruin it.


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't think there's any definite answer to your question. The power of the Chaos Gods waxes and wanes with the great game constantly, and so does their minions.

I would also love to see some more daemon on daemon action. Unfortunately I think the daemon primarchs are intentionally made VERY passive, so the scale of balance isn't upset.

Besides, Angron had a retinue of 12 bloodthirsters. Wouldn't that imply that he was more powerful than them?


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

We've only seen the Deamon Primarchs outside of the Eye though, i imagine they would be drastically different when they are in the Eye, with nothing draining their power away like being outside of the Eye. And Angron having a 12 bloodthrister escort doesn't really make him more powerful than the other Skarbrand and the like, Bloodthirsters seemingly have a power scale of sorts, and he could quite easily have been escorted by 12 'lesser' Bloodthirsters.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Engindeer said:


> I don't think there's any definite answer to your question. The power of the Chaos Gods waxes and wanes with the great game constantly, and so does their minions.
> 
> I would also love to see some more daemon on daemon action. Unfortunately I think the daemon primarchs are intentionally made VERY passive, so the scale of balance isn't upset.
> 
> Besides, Angron had a retinue of 12 bloodthirsters. Wouldn't that imply that he was more powerful than them?


More powerful than those Bloodthirsters most likely, but all Bloodthirsters? No reason for that to be true.

It's only really Khorne where the most powerful Bloodthirster and Daemon Prince have been identified.
*Ann'ggrath the Unbound*, Guardian of the Throne of Skulls, Lord of Bloodthirsters, the Deathbringer.
AND
*Doombreed*, First Daemon Prince

I couldn't tell you the exact limits of their power but I very much doubt you'd ever find them heeding the orders of Angron unless directly ordered to by their Lord and Master.

Edit: curses ninja'd by Angel


----------



## Engindeer (Dec 1, 2010)

I get what you're trying to say, but I never implied that Angron was in any way greater than Skarbrand, An'ggrath or any other distinguished bloodthirster. Just that he probably could take on his own retinue, which of course must consists of 'lesser' bloodthirsters - as to prove that not all greater daemons can have hopes of taking on a daemon primarch.


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Engindeer said:


> I get what you're trying to say, but I never implied that Angron was in any way greater than Skarbrand, An'ggrath or any other distinguished bloodthirster. Just that he probably could take on his own retinue, which of course must consists of 'lesser' bloodthirsters - as to prove that not all greater daemons can have hopes of taking on a daemon primarch.


Take into account this _'retinue'_ may have just been so for the First Armageddon War. Background wise, they were likely just part of the daemonic host. Yet tabletop wise they were made as a retinue. It doesn't necessarily mean they were his bodyguards or bitches. It was probably just to represent the sheer scale of the daemonic host.

But regardless as _Engindeer_ said, the power of each chaos power waxes and wanes with the Great Game as does their daemons. Aside from that daemons are being _'born'_ and others destroyed by the chaos power retracting their energy all the time. So there is no definitive answer to the original question.



Engindeer said:


> as to prove that not all greater daemons can have hopes of taking on a daemon primarch.


Aye. Generally speaking Greater Daemons are more powerful than Daemon Princes. But there are several exceptions, the oldest and greatest Daemon Princes, and more than likely the Daemon Primarchs (only in regards to _some_ Greater Daemons though, certainly not all).


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

I alwyas thought it was odd that in the books one DP could level cities and conquer countless worlds but yet in the game they die like marines.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

ok, now I have more questions

about how many "average" bloodthirsters is Skarbrand or An'ggrath equal to? of course, I'm looking for a semi-educated guess, my own guess is around maybe 12 at most? 

would it probably go like 
An'ggrath 
Skarbrand 
Angron 

regarding these "oldest, most powerful Daemon Princes"...erm, I thought the most powerful daemon princes were the daemon primarchs, wouldn't these earlier daemon princes simply have been regular humans before they ascended? 

OK I looked up Doombreed...is his superiority to the daemon primarchs substantiated? Does it actually say in the 4th edition chaos marine codex that he's better? 



> Doombreed is a mighty Daemon Prince of the Blood God Khorne, responsible for leading a Black Crusade against the Imperium. He is older and more powerful than even the mighty Daemon Primarchs.3


How do the greater daemons and daemon princes of the different Chaos gods compare to each other? I tend to favor Khorne's crew 

surely Horus was the most powerful champion of chaos ever...more powerful than Skarbrand, Doombreed, etc. 

Finally, where does Abaddon fit in terms of power level?


----------



## normtheunsavoury (Mar 20, 2008)

Being a Primarch before being raised to the position of DP wouldn't make a whole heap of difference once they have been elevated. 
Doombreed was raised to daemonhood for a reason and his powers in the warp would be the choice of his master. The same goes for Angron or any of the other Daemon Primarchs.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Ghargatuloth? He successfully killed off 300 Grey Knights including 3 Grand Masters, before being banished, and then even from the Warp, engineered his own ritual summoning, "corrupting" the Grey Knights to do his bidding, and corrupting the Sisters of Battle against the Grey Knights when it realised they figured him out.

Alternatively, Aetaos'Rau'Keres - he's defeated everything except Tzeentch himself to expunge the history of his trueself.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I'd like to thank all of you for introducing me to a bunch of new daemons:biggrin: but is there a list of all the important/notable daemons?


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Lorgar and the Dark Council including Erebus are Boss. They guide their Legion to world after world killing and setting up temples and shit to the gods. Yeah I guess there are more powerful ones, but Lorgar is Boss!


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

I would have to say An'ggrath and Doombreed since you dont get the title Lord of the Bloodthirsters for nothing and he probably has more warp energy from Khorne then any other Daemon and Doombreed being the first and oldest of daemon princes. 

I dont say the other Chaos god's daemons because Kairos is the only significant daemon of tzeentch and even then he wouldnt be able to affect any of the powerful khorne daemons because Khorne hates magic so much, that his warp essence is immune to that sort of thing i guess. 

Nurgle's daemons arent that powerful because there purpose is to spread his diseases more then anything, so power isnt one of their best traits, though they are still powerful in their own way.

Idk about Slannesh's daemons. dont know much about them. The Chaos Codex quotes that the Daemon primarchs are one of the most powerful daemon princes around, but they would still get their butts kicked by the more powerful and older daemon princes.


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

HorusReborn said:


> Lorgar and the Dark Council including Erebus are Boss. They guide their Legion to world after world killing and setting up temples and shit to the gods. Yeah I guess there are more powerful ones, but Lorgar is Boss!


I thought that Lorgar was within the Templum Inficio on the daemon world of Sicarus? When did he leave his meditation?


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Bunny, the Juggernaut of Khorne. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

DestroyerHive said:


> Bunny, the Juggernaut of Khorne. 'Nuff said.


Shit you`ve made up isn`t canon unfortunately.

As for a list, I`ll try.


Khorne: The main ones in terms of power.

An`ggrath, Bloodthirster, Daemon Lord.

Skarbrand, Bloodthirster.

Doombreed, Daemon Prince.

Angron, Daemon Prince.

Tzeentch: 

Kairos Fateweaver, Lord of Change.

Gargatuloth, Lord of Change (?), Daemon Lord (?).

Aetos`Rau`Keres, Lord of Change, Daemon Lord.

Magnus, Daemon Prince.

Slaanesh:

Zarakyneal, Keeper of Secrets, Daemon Lord.

Fulgrim, Daemon Prince.

Nurgle:

Scabeiathrax, Great Unclean One, Daemon Lord.

Ku`Gath, Great Unclean One.

Mortarian, Daemon Prince.



If I had to cast my vote, I`d go with Aetos Rau Keres.


----------



## ThatOtherGuy (Apr 13, 2010)

I put Cyber Demon being the most powerful... oops, wrong franchise... again.


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> I dont say the other Chaos god's daemons because Kairos is the only significant daemon of tzeentch and even then he wouldnt be able to affect any of the powerful khorne daemons because Khorne hates magic so much, that his warp essence is immune to that sort of thing i guess.


Do you really think Kairos would be stupid enough to face a Khorne greater daemon head on when he could simply manipulate him into fighting something else? He's a friggin Lord of Change that can see the future. He could simply manipulate fate so that that particular greater daemon he has a beef with runs into a company of Grey Knights at some stage, or something similarly unpleasant. That IMO is where the strength of the servants of Tzeentch lie, in their ability to trick and manipulate. 

I have a question though, how far does a bloodthirster's immunity to 'magic' so to speak extend? I ask this because Njal Stormcaller was able to kill one using a psychic attack.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Idk, I just saw from the Codex: Daemons that Khornes daemons have magic resistance and Kharn a favored son of khorne, is completely immune. But thats talking game wise and i have no solid info fluff wise on any magic immunity besides Khorne's obvious dislike and hate for magic. 

I understand how the Fateweaver would not engage any Khorne daemon because he is weak in frame, but powerful in warp magic seeing has he is a lord of change and most greater daemons would simply play to their strengths. 

Also Njal storm caller killing a Bloodthirster is laughable and that GW SW fluff was idiotic and ridiculous at best. It reminds me of the fight of Calgar vs Avatar and Calgar was the one who won, which was complete BS. Also i like how in the C:SW, in the pic showing Njal fighting the "supposed Bloodthirster" it is not a bloodthirster, but a Great Unclean one. Though the caption may say he is fighting a Bloodthirster, I never knew bloodthirsters were fat and big blobs of green. xD


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

@Serpion I would give you rep but you were the last person I gave some to:laugh:
oh well, thanks anyways:biggrin:
(+1000000000000000000000000000000 rep)


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> OK I looked up Doombreed...is his superiority to the daemon primarchs substantiated? Does it actually say in the 4th edition chaos marine codex that he's better?


Lexicanum is (technically) wrong again, because _Codex: Chaos Space Marines_ doesn't explicitly mention _Doombreed_ as being more powerful than the Daemon Primarchs, but it does essentially imply it to the point of it being relatively assured (at least in my eyes).

_'Although the Daemon Primarchs are perhaps the most infamous and abhorred Daemon Princes, there are a few who are older and even more powerful. There are Daemon Princes who bartered their souls to Chaos long before humankind left Earth, brutal dictators and bloodthirsty warriors who gained power as mighty civilisations rose and fell throughout Humanity's war-torn, tortured history.'_ - Page 32.

_'Khorne was the first of the Great Gods of Chaos to awake fully, and Doombreed was one of the first of his servants. His true name has long been forgotten, but he was once a human, a mighty warlord who led armies that ravaged entire nations on Earth long, long ago. His acts of genocide and murder pleased the young god Khorne, who rewarded him and made him one of his first Daemon Princes...'_ - Page 32.

It as good as states that one of the _'few'_ Daemon Princes (mentioned in the first quote) is Doombreed.



XxDreMisterxX said:


> I dont say the other Chaos god's daemons because Kairos is the only significant daemon of tzeentch


That we know of...

It also depends how you define _'significant'_, because we are aware of quite a few powerful daemons of Tzeentch (mostly Lords of Change).



XxDreMisterxX said:


> and even then he wouldnt be able to affect any of the powerful khorne daemons because Khorne hates magic so much, that his warp essence is immune to that sort of thing i guess.


Sorry but that is just utter rubbish, if that was the case Khorne would probably have triumphed in the Great Game long ago and ended chaos itself. 

How can Khornate Daemons' warp essence be immune to warp energy?


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> _'Although the Daemon Primarchs are perhaps the most infamous and abhorred Daemon Princes, there are a few who are older and even more powerful. There are Daemon Princes who bartered their souls to Chaos long before humankind left Earth, brutal dictators and bloodthirsty warriors who gained power as mighty civilisations rose and fell throughout Humanity's war-torn, tortured history.'_ - Page 32.


thanks mate, now I'm thinking of the likely candidates...maybe Doombreed was Genghis Khan, he never truly died, only ascended 



Chompy Bits said:


> Do you really think Kairos would be stupid enough to face a Khorne greater daemon head on when he could simply manipulate him into fighting something else? He's a friggin Lord of Change that can see the future. He could simply manipulate fate so that that particular greater daemon he has a beef with runs into a company of Grey Knights at some stage, or something similarly unpleasant. That IMO is where the strength of the servants of Tzeentch lie, in their ability to trick and manipulate.


you have a point, but taken too far, this line of reasoning could be used to argue that powerful servants of Tzeentch are practically untouchable because they can see everything coming and then employ measures to avoid it

I don't think this is the case 
for several reasons, I believe a powerful lord of change (LoC) would still have a very hard time dealing with a powerful bloodthirster and vice versa 
1) lords of change are granted their power by Tzeentch, and Tzeentch can be very treacherous, the LoC's powers of foresight are limited (not even Tzeentch can see the infinite number of futures) and not always accurate
2) granted, a lord of change can see multiple futures...even so, all those futures may include being destroyed by the bloodthirster
3) perhaps the actions of the bloodthirster are unforeseeable due to the bloodthirster's immunity to magic (including predictive magic), in other words, the bloodthirster would be an area of darkness in the LoC's prescience


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> you have a point, but taken too far, this line of reasoning could be used to argue that powerful servants of Tzeentch are practically untouchable because they can see everything coming and then employ measures to avoid it


Except I wasn't even remotely trying to imply that. If you look at what I was replying to, you'd see that I was simply trying to show that just because Bloodthirsters have some supposed 'magic' immunity doesn't automatically give them an insta-win when encountering followers of Tzeentch. I was trying to show that there's more than one way of battling your foes other than a head on brawl and that a Lord if Change's methods would probably be more along the lines of manipulation. Whether they'd win or not, the point is that it wouldn't be as one-sided as some people seem to think it would be. If that was unclear I apologise.

Also, I mentioned Kairos because he's a special case and probably has more knowledge about the future than all the other Lords of Change put together. The guy isn't called 'Fateweaver' for nothing and he didn't become the Oracle of Tzeentch by collecting stamps.

I personally think that the Chaos Undivided daemons should be the most powerful because they get the benefits of all the gods. Which is why I'd put Lorgar as the most powerful among the Daemon Primarchs (ironic since he was probably the weakest primarch), which is a pity seeing as it seems that he hasn't done jack shit since ascending.


----------



## XxDreMisterxX (Dec 23, 2009)

Ah. corrected by CotE. lol I shall now go to the corner of shame, until I have been absolved of it. 

P.S: I wasnt trying to say that Khorne is utterly immune to Magic or Warp Energy or whatever magic is considered as in 40k, but that he has a huge resistance to it and the brass metal that he makes are supposedly suppose to be very resistance to magic also and almost all his daemons wear some form of it, besides bloodletters and hounds. 

Chompy Bits: Undivided Daemons? Is there any? Please enlighten me.  The only people I know who are undivided daemons because of their Dp status are Perturabo and Lorgar.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

MontytheMighty said:


> you have a point, but taken too far, this line of reasoning could be used to argue that powerful servants of Tzeentch are practically untouchable because they can see everything coming and then employ measures to avoid it


Page 31, Codex: Chaos Daemons
_'...a power that makes them almost impossible to defeat. How can one fight against an enemy that knows in advance every move and every trick that you are going to attempt? A Lord of Change can be brought down by the weapons of mere mortals, but only when its demise is part of Tzeentch's schemes, and the Ultimate Deceiver tricks his own Daemon by sending it false visions of the future._

The powerful servants of Tzeentch *are* practically untouchable because they *can* see everything coming and employ measures to avoid it.

1k Posts!

Midnight


----------



## Child-of-the-Emperor (Feb 22, 2009)

Chompy Bits said:


> I personally think that the Chaos Undivided daemons should be the most powerful because they get the benefits of all the gods. Which is why I'd put Lorgar as the most powerful among the Daemon Primarchs (ironic since he was probably the weakest primarch), which is a pity seeing as it seems that he hasn't done jack shit since ascending.


Chaos Undivided daemons that gain the benefits of all the gods? I would love to know what your talking about. 

Undivided Princes aside (the process how they became such isn't clear-cut) there are no daemons birthed by the will and energy of all four gods combined (that we know of anyway).


----------



## imperialfist13 (Feb 2, 2011)

Maybe its the demon from the defunct comic that a whole Titan legion had to banish back to the warp by using themselves as weapons after finding its weakness was metal.
Surely its size would have made it more powerful than the Normallish sized Bloodthirsters.???


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

MidnightSun said:


> Page 31, Codex: Chaos Daemons
> '...a power that makes them almost impossible to defeat. How can one fight against an enemy that knows in advance every move and every trick that you are going to attempt? A Lord of Change *can be brought down by the weapons of mere mortals, but only when its demise is part of Tzeentch's schemes, and the Ultimate Deceiver tricks his own Daemon by sending it false visions of the future.*
> 
> The powerful servants of Tzeentch are practically untouchable because they can see everything coming and employ measures to avoid it.


that's a big exception you're kinda just glossing over, and there are probably other exceptions applying to similarly powerful daemons of other Chaos Gods as opposed to "mere mortals"


----------



## Chompy Bits (Jun 13, 2010)

XxDreMisterxX said:


> Chompy Bits: Undivided Daemons? Is there any? Please enlighten me.  The only people I know who are undivided daemons because of their Dp status are Perturabo and Lorgar.


Whoops, sorry. Only after I re-read my own post did I realise how retardedly I put it. I was actually pretty much just refering to the DP's because they are still daemons, whether they were born that way or not.




Child-of-the-Emperor said:


> Chaos Undivided daemons that gain the benefits of all the gods? I would love to know what your talking about.


Okay, I know I don't have any fluff to support this but I was kinda thinking along the lines of something similar to Abaddon's mark of Chaos Ascendant. I mean, is it so unreasonable to think that the chaos gods might have some servants they can use when they all need to work together against another foe. If I'm pushing it horribly then forgive me but, given the nature of the big four and chaos as a whole (meaning what they sometimes do can make almost no sense to us), I would think that something like this should be possible.


----------



## Bearer.of.the.Word (Aug 11, 2013)

In my opinion the most powerful daemon has to be Doomrider, the most METAL daemon ever envisaged powered by cocaine and the suffering of his enemy's (but mostly its the coke, seriously he make Charlie Sheen look like a bitch), riding around on a bike composed of comedowns that would slay slash a few thousand times over. OK maybe he had to be summoned and had a tendency to fuck off when bored but he still fucked everything in his vicinity the shit up. Basicly envisage the clown from metalocalypse, dedicated to the dark prince, who forged a motorbike out of pure awesome (which he needs to get from one end of his line to the other, nose first obviously) and now just spends his time charging through the enemy screaming I JUST DID COCAINE, YAYA.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

MontytheMighty said:


> thanks mate, now I'm thinking of the likely candidates...maybe Doombreed was Genghis Khan, he never truly died, only ascended


I get the impression that Ghenghis Kahn, while a bloodthirsty bastard by any standard, was pretty rational by any imperial power of the day. He was utterly ruthless to his enemies, but within his empire established some pretty sophisticated and forward-thinking systems.

Hitler, on the other hand, was just an absolute nutjob who couldn't kill or destroy people fast enough. Even by historical standards of warfare he still managed to reach above the abominations of the past.

On the other hand, I can't imagine Doombreed laying waste to a planet with something like a little Hitler mustache. And the fact he was ultimately a loser, which Khorne isn't a big fan of.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Bearer.of.the.Word said:


> In my opinion the most powerful daemon has to be Doomrider, the most METAL daemon ever envisaged powered by cocaine and the suffering of his enemy's (but mostly its the coke, seriously he make Charlie Sheen look like a bitch), riding around on a bike composed of comedowns that would slay slash a few thousand times over. OK maybe he had to be summoned and had a tendency to fuck off when bored but he still fucked everything in his vicinity the shit up. Basicly envisage the clown from metalocalypse, dedicated to the dark prince, who forged a motorbike out of pure awesome (which he needs to get from one end of his line to the other, nose first obviously) and now just spends his time charging through the enemy screaming I JUST DID COCAINE, YAYA.


Enough with the necromancy!


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> I get the impression that Ghenghis Kahn, while a bloodthirsty bastard by any standard, was pretty rational by any imperial power of the day. He was utterly ruthless to his enemies, but within his empire established some pretty sophisticated and forward-thinking systems.
> 
> Hitler, on the other hand, was just an absolute nutjob who couldn't kill or destroy people fast enough. Even by historical standards of warfare he still managed to reach above the abominations of the past.
> 
> On the other hand, I can't imagine Doombreed laying waste to a planet with something like a little Hitler mustache. And the fact he was ultimately a loser, which Khorne isn't a big fan of.


According to 1d4chan Doombreed *is* Genghis Khan, from what I can tell there's not much to go on when it comes to Doombreedother other than that he was the first DP of Khorne.

As for Hitler, Khorne may dislike losers but that man is responsible for an insane amount of bloodshed over the course of just a few years.

OT: From what I've read I'm going with Aetaos'Rau'Keres, he might not be the most powerful but his extreme paranoia would definetly make him the most dangerous Daemon around. Game wise he is just absurd, seriously go and look up his stats and start crying:russianroulette:


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Friendly reminder that references to German Political Figures of the 1930's and 40's ist verboten ! Thread-o-mancy is not strictly legit either but if you guys have something to discuss that's fine.


----------



## Ryu_Niimura (May 1, 2013)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Friendly reminder that references to German Political Figures of the 1930's and 40's ist verboten ! Thread-o-mancy is not strictly legit either but if you guys have something to discuss that's fine.


I am aware of that and I wasn't trying to start up a discussion. I was merely pointing out why the man would have earned Khorne's favour even though he lost the war.


----------



## Over Two Meters Tall! (Nov 1, 2010)

Magpie_Oz said:


> Friendly reminder that references to German Political Figures of the 1930's and 40's ist verboten ! Thread-o-mancy is not strictly legit either but if you guys have something to discuss that's fine.


Sorry, I hadn't heard before. I assume this also applies to the other Axis members?


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

But you can speech freely about Churchill, if you want, and even about Mao Tse Tung


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Over Two Meters Tall! said:


> Sorry, I hadn't heard before. I assume this also applies to the other Axis members?


It's in the forum rules. Go check them out.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=1


----------

